# Shipping hats?



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

I know a lot of people ship in poly bags, but that increases the chance of the hat being creased and I know the customer wouldn't be too happy about that....just as I wouldn't as well.

What are some other available options to ship hats?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I only use boxes to ship hats.


----------



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

lizziemaxine said:


> I only use boxes to ship hats.


I was looking into boxes as well

What size do you use for 1-2 hats?


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

well usps has some boxes that can handle that but if your looking to use ups or fed ex going to need to purchase the boxes or find something you have floating around to ship them. I know there is some suppliers I believe uline will sell to you. they do the boxes for a printing shop in NJ we get our mailing material from.


----------



## fubarsport (Sep 12, 2011)

For me I've tried the the usps box but the 7x7x6 i found it to be a bit small when it comes to the flat billed hats (new era's 5950, 950, & other snapbacks)the next size up from that was too big(shoe box) I found using 8x8x8 works pretty will which I found those thru Costco website. If budget is a problem recycling the boxes the hats come in works, just need to cut them down


----------

